
Elon Musk: The Architect of Tomorrow - nradov
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/elon-musk-inventors-plans-for-outer-space-cars-finding-love-w511747
======
philrw
I feel sad reading the emotional pain that Musk goes through and a part of me
wants him to find peace and happiness. But a bigger part of me hopes Musk
never resolves this internal struggle, as I believe it is a major contributing
factor to his professional successes, and may have a lasting positive effect
on the future of humanity.

~~~
ca98am79
Maybe it holds him back. Whenever I am suffering, I am not performing at my
best. When I feel at peace, I seem to do a lot better with my work.

------
farnsworthy
"This, then, is the ideology of Musk. And though basic, it's actually very
rare. Think of the other names that one associates with innovation this
century: They're people who built operating systems, devices, websites or
social-media platforms. Even when it didn't start out that way, the ideology
in most cases soon became: How can I make my company the center of my users'
world? Consequently, social-media sites like Facebook and Twitter use a number
of tricks to activate the addictive reward centers of a user's brain.

If Musk's employees suggested doing something like this, he'd probably look at
them like they were crazy. This type of thinking doesn't compute. "It's really
inconsistent to not be the way you want the world to be," he says flatly, "and
then through some means of trickery, operate according to one moral code while
the rest of the world operates according to a different one. This is obviously
not something that works. If everyone's trying to trick everyone all the time,
it's a lot of noise and confusion. It's better just to be straightforward and
try to do useful things.""

------
votepaunchy
> But what he has done is something that very few living people can claim:
> Painstakingly bulldozed, with no experience whatsoever, into two fields with
> ridiculously high barriers to entry – car manufacturing (Tesla) and rocketry
> (SpaceX) – and created the best products in those industries, as measured by
> just about any meaningful metric you can think of.

So how about Tesla's reliability?

[https://www.consumerreports.org/car-reliability-owner-
satisf...](https://www.consumerreports.org/car-reliability-owner-
satisfaction/tesla-model-s-model-3-reliability/)

"Tesla Model S owners reported their car’s reliability has improved in
Consumer Reports' latest survey, giving the EV sedan its first above-average
rating."

Above average! And losing ever more money.

------
collinmanderson
> He then moves on to the design, specifically a driver-comfort feature that
> cannot be specified here, due to said threatened jail time.

Any guess as to what that the semi-truck "driver-comfort feature" might be?

~~~
nradov
Obviously sending the author to jail is an empty threat.

~~~
bcaulfield
A joke that I think Rolling Stone readers will get.

